# Basic Training



## 311 (19 Jan 2003)

I just got sworn in last week and I think I start my basic training in Febuary ( talking about reserves ). I have a basic idea of how things are gonna go, but havn‘t got any actual detail about it. Im in an artillery unit, I think theres something different for us at the end of basic training...or is there ? I‘d like to know everything so I can be best prepared for when I go.


----------



## Gunner109 (23 Jan 2003)

I am a Reg force Artillery Sgt and may be able to answer a few questions for you.  First You will attend the 10 week basictraining then go on to the Army Soldier Qualification course (SQ) 10 Weeks.  After completion of that crse you will go on to your MOC Artillery trg13 weeks.  Once you have completed that you will be posted to your unit.  It is hard to say where you will do your SQ or MOC trg.  MOC will more than likely be either Shilo Manitoba or Gagetown NB.  I hope this answers some of your questions.


----------



## Dacier (24 Jan 2003)

What does the Soldier Qualification course include?
I would of thought that was what basic training was.    How different is it from basic and what is the main goal for the course?


----------



## SpinDoc (24 Jan 2003)

BMQ (Basic Military Qualification) teaches the fundamentals such as drill, CF structure, and the service rifle to name a few of the things you would do.  It doesn‘t get into any of the actual field manaeuvers yet.

SQ (Soldier Qualification) teaches more advanced weapons handling, such as machine guns and anti-armour rockets, grenades.  It will also introduce to the soldier and allows him/her to participate in basic field manauevers such as the section attack, conducting a defense, and recce patrols.

It‘s not one BIG all-encompassing "Basic" course because of various reasons, one of which is that esp. for Reservists, some people (i.e. non-students) have civilian work and can‘t take a whole chunk of time off in the summer, plus it‘d take a lot of continuous weekends if they didn‘t split it up.  For recruits who do the courses back to back during the summer, it WOULD be like one big "Basic" course.


----------



## Dacier (24 Jan 2003)

Excellent, thanks for the information.
I‘m leaving Feb 9th for Basic, yet from the information packets I have receieved in the past months, I have only heard about Basic Training, and the MOC.

Odd.


----------



## SpinDoc (24 Jan 2003)

Well, it‘s not odd really... just different terminology (or rather, imprecise terminology).

See, all NCMs regardless of trade take BMQ and SQ together, so in a sense it‘s "basic".  Then everyone splits up to do their own MOC bit, which is "trades".


----------



## Recce41 (24 Jan 2003)

Your SQ was the old TQ3/QL3. For Armour it is Coyote Driver,Gnr, Surv Op, Leo Dvr,LeoGunr. I think for Arty is M109, L17. Inf is the same Inf ****. This is what we have been told on the new DP system. IE DP 1 is for Basic to Cpl, DP2 is Cpl to MCpl, DP3 is Mcpl to Sgt, DP 4 is Sgt, WO, DP 5 is above.
 This was out of the damn book we received in the mail.


----------



## SpinDoc (24 Jan 2003)

There are a couple of differences between Reg Force and Reserve SQ... from what I‘ve read and if I remember correctly (although I don‘t know if it‘s in practise, or if it‘s waived), Reg Force SQ get to do a Driver Wheeled of some sort or at least it‘s a component of their SQ.  Reserve SQ doesn‘t say anything about it as far as I know.  Reserve SQ doesn‘t have any MOC-related (unless you count infantry) subject matter.  Armoured, CSS, Infantry, etc recruits all learn the same stuff that I mentioned above.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (24 Jan 2003)

Recce, from what I remember, my TQ3 was not my first PCF (primary combat function), but rather my first exposure to the 5/4 truck, field craft, C6, and other field skills. Are you saying that there is no basic trade qualification anymore?? Just "poof!" you are an armour crewman?? Or do you mean that after basic there is TQ3 (SQ) and then PCF training at the Regt or school??

Bzz


----------



## Recce41 (24 Jan 2003)

As far as I was told and read, Its combined in a way.


----------



## combat_medic (24 Jan 2003)

Recce: according to our Ops staff;

BMQ + SQ = basic training/QL2
TQ3/QL3/Battle School or whatever is a seperate course entirely, and is NOT the SQ course which is the same for everyone throughout the CF. They just broke it into 2 parts for the reservists who can‘t take it all at once. The reg force SQ also includes Driver Wheeled and Basic Comms.

I‘m not sure what TQ3/QL3 is being called now, but I do know that it‘s not SQ and is offered on it‘s own for each trade. I think the infantry one is being called BIQ = Basic Infantry Qualification, and is about 5 weeks in duration.


----------



## Recce41 (24 Jan 2003)

SQ
 Your right in a way buddy, I phoned a friend who is the Course WO for the Armour DP1. He said the SQ for sometrades are going to be included in  QL3. This is due to they require it for that trade or have not received it at all on SQ training. He has 3 from SQ training that have no Dvr wheel training. The problem is that the courses are not standardized. Each trade requires different things. The Armour Corp wants to start training right from Basic at the Armour School, as well as the Inf is looking at this also.
 Part of the Armour QL 3 will be a PCF, this was done in the early days as well as in the early 80s when QL3 was done at the Regt, you went to. 8CH was done in Petawawa, RCD was done in Gagetown or at one of the other units then you were sent to Germany, LdSH was done in Waynewright, 12RBC Gagetown or Valcartier. 
 When I got in I want from Cornwallis to Petawawa, started QL 3 and it continued until we had a PCF. Then we graduated as Hussars.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Jan 2003)

Okay.. went I went through waay back in 93‘ (hehe) I went 10 weeks Cornwallis, 8 weeks armour TQ3 (issued 12RBC capbadge), then on to 4 weeks armour PCF training (Leopard driver). Then I got sent to my regiment...just wondering what the progress would be now? Right now in house (Armour School) we have a group with RCAC badges waiting to go on their TQ3 (I am assuming). They did their BMQ and it seems that the process has not changed...

Bzz


----------



## Christopher23 (31 Jan 2003)

This message is for member 1164 from halifax, You were wondering about your basic recruit course.  Well lets see.... the best thing that i can tell you right now is be sharp, pay attention to your instructors and don‘t brown nose them.  Your course will basically consist of a few weapons lectures and basic military knowledge, also a lot of infantry knowledge will be taught.  You don‘t really get into the artillery stuff until you do your arty MQ course.  Good luck and enjoy 1 field reg‘t


----------

